# farming simulator 2009 problem



## mike1992 (Nov 25, 2009)

hi, i have installed this game onto my pc and it starts ok and works fine intill i push the start botton and then it closes the game and says ''unexpected system error''.
my pc is running windows 7 and has the spec to run this game......


can anyone help?
thanks.


----------



## outlaw500 (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont quite have that problem...i have xp with a radeon 9800xt card and all the specs to run it, and i can get through menus and into the game, but as soon as i start driving evrything goes blue and brown and jagged pixels! cant see anything....mine doesnt close on me though....wish i could help ya there!!! if anyone else knows anything help!! haha thanx


----------



## RepT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have the same problem, When i click start the screen goes black and i get that same error message. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## dr_wilson85 (Jul 18, 2010)

I had the same problem and apparently NOBODY on the forums or the web in general know anything about it. *On the menu screen of the game go into **settings and set hardware profile to low*. Thats what I did and it fixed my error problem. Now the problem that I have is the gameplay is slow and choppy and its very frustrating. Any suggestions for that??


----------



## Tibb007 (Jul 17, 2010)

I got the same problem but when i pick a difficulity and am on the loading screen , it goes black and a message pops up saying ' Unexpected system exception occurred ' . I set my hardware profile to low and it still didnt work D:


----------

